
Even China Can't Kill Bitcoin - rmason
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-02-24/even-china-can-t-kill-bitcoin
======
rmason
Amazing how much Bitcoin has become like the Internet protocol itself, it
routes around attempts to restrict it and now even governments cannot control
it.

~~~
Sunset
There's a way to kill it. Legalize it, in two years round up everyone who set
up a legitimate businesses to use it and jail them.

